

Apple slow to process iPhone development contracts: would-be iPhone developers frustrated - dpapathanasiou
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/03/07/would_be_iphone_developers_pulling_their_hair_out_by_the_roots.html

======
weaksauce
No matter how difficult it is to get whatever documentation in order, if there
is decent enough money to be made then developers will jump through the
hurdles to get it.

